# How to brine several chickens at one time



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I did the spraying of the chicken while smoking, it came out good. I want to brine some chicken next time. I have read several recipes on this but was wondering how you guys brine 5 whole chicken at one time. I don't have the space in the refrig for this. What methods/containers do you use to accomodate this many chickens? Thanks.

Pods


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe plastic bags and large ice chests?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I use a 10 gallon drinking water cooler just throw a few ice bags in


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ice chest and ice. Even a couple of five gallon buckets.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a Five Gallon Bucket with a 
Top, and a large Ice Chest.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I can't tell your location, but if you have a Firehouse Subs near you, they sell food safe 5 gallon buckets with sealed lids.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried this last year at a cook-off, and it worked out great! 
With a very large pot, such as a crawfish boiling pot, fill with enough water to cover your chickens (I had 4 chickens). Add what ever spices and salt that you desire, and bring the water to a boil. After the water has boiled for several minutes, place your chickens in the hot water, and turn off the fire. After 2-3 minutes, add ice to cool down, and stop the cooking process. You may have to drain some of the brine off, and add ice to get the water cooled down. Let it set for 2 hours, then cook on a indirect heat pit.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mix your brine in a large heavy duty trash bag, dump all the chickens in and push air out of bag twisting the bag shut. Drop it in an ice chest and throw some ice on it. Let it set overnight and start coking!

I do chickens like thi every day and turkeys at Thanksgiving and Christmas time.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

br1006 said:


> Mix your brine in a large heavy duty trash bag, dump all the chickens in and push air out of bag twisting the bag shut. Drop it in an ice chest and throw some ice on it. Let it set overnight and start coking!
> 
> I do chickens like thi every day and turkeys at Thanksgiving and Christmas time.


This sounds like the best and easiest way to do it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did anyone ever brine fish/shrimp before you grill them?


----------



## Virgo71 (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you judge the amount of salt to use for the brine mixture?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use a 5 gallon food grade plastic bucket w/lid when I brine briskets for corn beef/pastrami. Check with you local bakery, they'll have loads of them.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

How do you judge the amount of salt to use for the brine mixture? 

Basic Chicken Brine

does 3-5

*Amount Measure Ingredient *

4 gallons water
3 cups salt
2 cups sugar
1 cup dry white wine
4 tablespoons black peppercorns
2 tablespoons granulated garlic
1 tablespoon thyme
1 tablespoon lemon zest


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Lowes has food safe 5 gallon buckets. I then put it in my largest igloo cooler and it work. Just make sure you cool off the brine mix before putting the chicken in. This is where I got the brine for chicken that won first at a competition 2 weeks ago. I added some apple juice to the mixture.
http://howtobbqright.com/bbqchicken.html


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

for brine, any more than 1 cup of kosher salt to a gallon of water you will need to rinse the chicken off after soaking. i purchased a couple of 2 gallon square restaurant container from sams and can hold about 4 chickens and a gallon or so of brine i pre make for cook offs. i usually put 3 chickens and about 3/4 gallon brine (enough to cover the birds) in ea box. these fit in my 90qt igloo with ice.

i pre make my brine a couple days before and store concentrated in used juice containers. (usually need to add half gallon of water to finish the reciept)

full brine::
1 gallon water
3/4 cup kosher salt (dont use table salt as to much iodine) (i dont use full cup of salt because my rub has bunch of salt in it)
1/4 cup white sugar
1/4cup brown sugar
1/4 cup rub of choice. 

let soak for about 3-4hr. i also tend to use smaller birds from the local meat market that have not been packaged in solution


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

*Brine Bucket*

http://www.thebriner.com/

I bought these several years ago and have been very happy with them.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

You can also do a dry brine on them. Rub them down with salt and desired brine flavors. Place in large trash bag and twist closed. Put the bag in a ice chest and cover with ice for 12 hours and then smoke em'.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

have not done any whole fryers, but do the following on halves that we cook. Use mixture of rub, brown sugar, and pineapple juice, make a slurry and coat the halves in liberally, placing a layer of ice in bottom of cooler, then place fryers skin side down in igloo cooler, layer of ice then layer of fryers we usually do ours for at least 24hrs, making sure there is plenty of ice on them to prevent any spoilage, take them out to reach room temp and put on pit.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> How do you judge the amount of salt to use for the brine mixture?
> 
> Basic Chicken Brine
> 
> ...


 Yep, I do same as MM - 1.5 cups salt for every 2gal water. I am however NOT a pro - just have done twice and came out good.

T-BONE


----------

